

Show HN: Skylight – Cross Platform Tinder for Apartments - mliso
http://www.getskylight.com

======
henryboldi
When will this roll out beyond just the nyc area? I dig this interface.

~~~
mliso
Thanks! Planning to roll out across major cities in the coming months.

------
spawnkillz
Such an amazing interface. Love it!

-Danny

------
rohvar98
This is awesome! The UI is so amazing

~~~
mliso
Thank you!

------
desisaran
awesome!

~~~
deansoukeras
Thanks!

